# "Pharming" und "V-Bombing" @ VoIP



## Telekomunikacja (12 Juni 2005)

> *Hacker entdecken Internet-Telefonie*
> 
> Gravierende Sicherheitslücken bei der Internet-Telefonie verderben den VoIP-Providern derzeit die Laune. Doch Experten können den Cyber-Attacken sogar etwas Positives abgewinnen.
> 
> ...



Dazu auch: *"Pharming and other security woes hector VoIP"*


----------

